# [MOD][HOW-TO] Custom soft key background images XDA



## idle0095 (Jul 18, 2011)

This seems interesting. Taken from XDA

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1409486


----------



## NewAge (Aug 17, 2011)

Works great and looks awesome, thanks for the link!

It changed drop drop down image also http://db.tt/X2iMcDMd


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

I may do this since divx was enabled in 4.0.1


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Just a reminder, if you are already using a softkey mod, make sure you copy the systemUI.apk from your phone, and mod it, instead of downloading one from that link.

I'd recommend learning to create a flashable CWM zip if your going to try this.

I'm just not comfortable with crashing my phone to change something. To each their own tho.


----------

